# Ranitidine & Gripe Water



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Mazv

My DS suffers with bad reflux and is on Ranitidine (1.5ml - 3 x per day). 

During the last week he has been very windy and has been screaming in pain unable to bring up (or down!!) the wind. I was just wondering if it would be ok to use Gripe Water with the Ranitidine ?

Thanks 
Tilly xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tilly,

Sorry to hear DS in pain   Colic is terrible  

It's fine to use the gripe water. Hope it helps   Have you tried tummy massage too and 'cycling' his legs, this can also be effective to releive trapped wind (takes a good while though so depends whether he'll lie still enough for massage)

Hope he feels better soon

Maz x


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Maz

Yep tried tummy massage - screams !  Tried cycling legs too (for nearly 30 mins last night  ) didn't scream but it didn't shift any wind either   He seemed quite happy 'cycling' but had visions of me doing it all night just to get some peace !!!  

I have given him a bit of Gripe Water tonight and he'd seemed much better so fingers crossed we are in for a little less of a screamathon !! 

Thanks again 
Tilly xx


----------

